# [Profile] multilib vers no-multilib. (résolu)

## RaX

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai passer mon système en no-multilib, il me semble avoir lu pas mal de petite chose a ce sujet mais je ne trouve plus vraiment les sujets.

Je me permet donc de pauser une Xième fois cette question:

Est-il possible et/ou dangereux de passer de multilib à no-multilib ?

Je pensais changer de profile et lancer un emerge -e world.

Bonne journée.

Cordialement.Last edited by RaX on Tue Feb 09, 2010 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Dans ce sens, aucun problème.

Mais perso... pour gagner 50 Mo de librairies 32  bits et se la péter d'être en full 64 bits, puis revenir 6 mois après, pour pouvoir installer wine et des binaires 32 bits... je resterais en multilib.

----------

## RaX

Merci Xavier pour ta réponse.

Dans mon cas il s'agit d'un serveur prévu pour être l'hôte de pas mal de VM donc a priori je n'aurai pas a y toucher.

Après l'utilité ultime de no-multilib est discutable mais je pense que pour ce genre d'utilisateur ça ne devrait pas pauser trop de pb.

Je vais y réfléchir.

Bonne soirée.

----------

## xaviermiller

Des VM... avec quel logiciel ?

Virtualbox demande multilib.

----------

## RaX

Moi ce sera Qemu-KVM donc en théorie pas besoin de multilib.

Cdlt.

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Virtualbox demande multilib.

 

Bonjour Xavier,

d'après ma config :

 je suis en en AMD64 full ~ et no-multilib 

et virtualbox ( version binaire mais pas OSE )

marche pil poil.

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'utilise la OSE, et elle demande le multilib (je ne sais pas pourquoi...ou alors la dernière version est en ordre).

----------

## Biloute

Il fut un temps ou je voulais passer en no-multilib mais grub n'était pas compatible (contrairement à Lilo) alors je suis resté en multilib. Alors que honnetement je n'utilise rien en 32bits.

----------

## nemo13

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Il fut un temps ou je voulais passer en no-multilib mais grub n'était pas compatible (contrairement à Lilo) alors je suis resté en multilib. Alors que honnetement je n'utilise rien en 32bits.

 

Pour avoir un grub qui fonctionne sur ma Gentoo no-multilib , j'ai utilisé la solution grouik suivante :

instal rapidos d'une ubuntu avec une partition pour /boot  et une autre pour /

à partir de l'ubuntu ; install de ma gentoo dans une autre partition tout en prenant la même partition /boot

effacement de l'ubuntu.

le bémol est que grub n'est jamais mis à jour mais je n'en ai pas la nécessité.

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit : tu prends un SystemRescueCD et il a grub préinstallé  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

J'ai toujours pas sauté le pas, mais du coup ça m'embête un peu pour grub.

Même si il est vrai que une machine de prod n'est pas sensé utilisé trop souvent le reboot. Me taper un grub installé hors portage ce plait moyennement.

On alors je passe en grub 1.97 qui n'est pas keywordé. 

Ce qui m'amène a une autre question adressé au devs Gentoo, a savoir: "Y a t'il une bonne raison pour que Grub2 ne soit pas stabilisé sous Gentoo ? ou es-ce prévu pour bientôt ?"

Bonne journée.

----------

## geekounet

Ya un ebuild grub-static fait exprès pour ça, il est précompilé.  :Smile: 

----------

## RaX

A croire qu'ils ont pensé à tout les coquins :p

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ya un ebuild grub-static fait exprès pour ça, il est précompilé. 

 

tout à fait , mais je suis un chipoteur:

 rien de précompilé sur ma gentoo.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

A+

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ya un ebuild grub-static fait exprès pour ça, il est précompilé.  
> 
> tout à fait , mais je suis un chipoteur:
> 
>  rien de précompilé sur ma gentoo. 
> ...

 

Pourtant tu dis plus haut avoir le virtualbox proprio.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien vu geekounet !

(sans compter Java, ...)

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ya un ebuild grub-static fait exprès pour ça, il est précompilé.  
> 
> tout à fait , mais je suis un chipoteur:
> 
>  rien de précompilé sur ma gentoo. 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  C'est exact ; il va falloir que j'y remédie  :Crying or Very sad: 

pour le java de Xavier j'ai du mal à débrouiller la chôse

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour le java : par défaut, c'est un binaire qui est installé. Mais depuis Java (7 ?), les sources sont disponibles.

En effet, avoir un Gentoo 100% open source, voire GPL, il faut bien être attentif. Probablement que le ACCEPT_LICENCES va aider énormément.

----------

## Bapt

Avoir une gentoo 100% GPL c'est juste pas possible  :Smile: 

sinon pas de ssh, pas de X, etc.

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour le java : par défaut, c'est un binaire qui est installé. Mais depuis Java (7 ?), les sources sont disponibles.

 

Pour Java 6, ya openjdk et icedtea.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Avoir une gentoo 100% GPL c'est juste pas possible 
> 
> sinon pas de ssh, pas de X, etc.

 

GPL, ou BSD, open source et libre quoi  :Wink: 

----------

